# Autumn Colors Amidst Landscapes



## revup67 (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's my contribution - tis the time of the season for sure.




Laird Road- Colts Neck Township, New Jersey by Revup67, on Flickr




Dorbrook Park-ColtsNeck, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr




Dorbrook Park Colts Neck, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Oct 25, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Here's my contribution - tis the time of the season for sure.


Nice shots Rev. Makes me wish I was back in NC, but with my 5DIII this time.
Cheers


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 26, 2012)

A couple from Scotland.




Drumonreoch Symmetry by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr




Loch Meig Reflection by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## CanonGirl (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## marekjoz (Oct 26, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Here's my contribution - tis the time of the season for sure.



Why there is CA on the branches on the first photo? I've never had 16-35 - is it how it behaves or there is some special artistic reason for it?


----------



## chops411 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great Smoky Mts.


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 26, 2012)

When I saw this alley in 3D live, I thought it would be a waste to set a high "F" for this one 




Park Skaryszewski by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## Schultzie (Oct 26, 2012)

Still by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 26, 2012)

Waterfall on Onesquethaw Creek Rd. by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow - some fantastic shots in here.

Here's another at the Manasquan Reservoir - Farmingdale, NJ - can't get enough of this place




Manasquan Reservoir by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 27, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> A couple from Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 27, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > A couple from Scotland.
> ...


Thanks. It turned out to be a bit of a rushed shoot and I hate rushing landscapes. I really ought to visit Bath for a shoot, as it is probably only about a half hour drive. I haven't visited for nearly 20 years though and never took a camera.


----------



## revup67 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Why there is CA on the branches on the first photo? I've never had 16-35 - is it how it behaves or there is some special artistic reason for it?


 - sorry for the delay here. I think it has to do with a)HDR - my originals were a hurry and run shot as I was illegally parked & without tripod and b) applying the unsharp mask +1 in DPP though quite frankly I'm unable to notice it.

Here's another contribution to the thread: 




Manasquan Reservoir by Revup67, on Flickr


----------

